
Tier 2 Sponsors (UK) for Software Engineers? - isaachinman
Hello! Although I did my postgraduate degree in the UK, I was forced to leave soon after because I could not arrange a position wherein the employer was able to sponsor me for a Tier 2 visa.<p>I am now much further along in my career, and believe I possess a skillset which might motivate an employer to go through the trouble of visa sponsorship. So, I&#x27;m now looking to relocate to the UK (London, preferably).<p>So, the question - does anyone know of employers who are capable of Tier 2 sponsorship, and are actively looking for engineers?<p>Although I don&#x27;t really want to post all my information here, my user name is indeed my (full) real name.<p>Any information is helpful! I have found these opportunities to be quite rare.
======
raikhan
Most of the top tech companies do provide sponsorship for visa. Google,
Facebook, etc

